# My masterpiece



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This vessel is the 15th piece of wood I ever put on a lathe about 4 years ago. When I started turning, I said to myself "Myself, turning would be a good cheap hobby" BOY WAS I WRONG. I picked up 2 books, one was a tribute to Ray Allan and the other by Malcolm Tibbetts. Once I read through them, the words "Cheap hobby" went right out the window. I wanted to challenge myself. I was successful in doing so. The vessel pictured is named Monsoon. The name was due to it always raining during the monsoon season here when I was working on it. It has 1495 individual pieces. It's made of Morado, Black Limba, Curly Maple, Hard Maple, Walnut, Wenge, Gabon Ebony and Turquoise inlace. It took 6 monthss to build. Please enjoy


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?!?!
I'm speechless. Fantastic is all I can say.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright Bill now you're just showing off! :laughing: Seriously, that is gorgeous and you have done Tibbets and Allan proud. :thumbsup:

John


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate you! Just kidding, that piece is awesome. I can't wait until I finally develop the patience to do a segmented piece.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Makes my plain Birch bowls look like crap. Very well done.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

How did he do that!!???

I remember now why I don't own a lathe. Sheesh, that's a gorgeous piece.

Kevin H.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i can only imagine.seriously i can only imagine 
way over my head


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Respect ... serious respect.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I demand a recount on the number of pieces 

WOW! That is an amazing piece. I can't get over it. Perfectly beautiful.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous. 

Would you happen to have Ant pic while it was in progress.


If you did it for yourself enjoy. If you did it to sell, you should certainly be well rewarded for your work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!

I cannot even imagine how you built up the basic block from which that is made. How did you ever know how to stack all of those individual pieces of wood to get that final geometry?

Has anyone ever made anything on a lathe that is as complicated, or even seen anything like this?

I do not get overwhelmed easily and this just boggles my mind.

George


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing, George.
How do you glue that up so it all .........oh geez.........nevermind.....

That's a stunning piece of work..........


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

You sir have the patience of a saint to be able to put that many peices together and get that quality of work out of the finished product, absolutely amazing work!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Words escape me. Not enough superlatives in my vocabulary!
All I can say is STUNNING!
And, ditto to everyone else's compliments.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nomination*

Since we already have Kenbo as HALL OF FAMER, I nominate Bill Wyko for MASTER TURNER and you use that vase as your avatar! 
:yes: bill


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Brink said:


> I demand a recount on the number of pieces
> 
> WOW! That is an amazing piece. I can't get over it. Perfectly beautiful.


 
My new Avatar it is. Thank you guys very much, you are way too kind. 

Funny you should say that. The count stands at 1495 after counting about 10 times and coming up with that number 4 out of 10 times. I wish I had put on 5 more pieces. 1500 pieces would have coincided with the fact that it was my 15th piece I'd ever turned.:blink:

BTW I'm working on a curved cabinet humidor you guys might enjoy. ( If I can ever finish it. Been on it for a year.) Pics soon.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

For those of you wanting to try segmenting, I suggest starting with a few rings with 6 pieces cut at 30 degrees on each side. You can glue them up quick, end up with a real nice piece and not blow your brains to smithereens. The rings on the above vessel have 24 segments in most of them. What's funny is, I can make perfectly aligned rings with 24 pieces but I can screw up a 4 sided picture frame every time. I just don't get it. LMAO:wallbash:


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, Wow and Double Wow. That is some piece of work. LOL ... I have a good chuckle over the cheap hobby bit.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

beautiful stuff!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Absolutly stunning. Priceless I would say.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

If I made that I think I would cary it with me everywhere just to show it off. Absolutely amazing! My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Incredible, enough said!!!!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> If I made that I think I would cary it with me everywhere just to show it off. Absolutely amazing! My hat is off to you, sir.


Thanks Ken. I actually keep it at work. My wife likes that furniture from Tres Amigos, you know, the pine stuff that is assembled with rusty metal, big gaps and concrete nails. (Better known as firewood to me.) It doesn't go with her decor.:laughing:


----------

